# Caramel For Keg



## QldKev (15/9/12)

I've got a beer I want to tone down the bitterness a bit. I'm thinking of wacking some caramel into the kegs. (Ie it will not be fermented) What caramel and how much have people used?

QldKev


----------



## manticle (15/9/12)

You mean caramel malt I am assuming?

What's the beer? - That would dictate to me what to use/consider.

German beer - probably caramunich I or II but there's so many to choose from (and I rarely use any of them).

UK or US - simpsons crystal and my absolute favourite is Heritage crystal.

Belgian - I'd consider special B from Dingemans.


----------



## QldKev (15/9/12)

It's an APA, but only 3.5%abv. Hence why I'm not interested in watering it down etc. 

I was moreso thinking of a caramel syrup, like one of those bottle things you add to coffee, even a cottees caramel topping  
Maybe I could steep some grain and throw it in.


----------



## manticle (15/9/12)

I'd be going for steeped grain, boiled and cooled but if you're really wanting to experiment with topping type stuff, pour a glass and add some in to guage the effect before adding to the whole keg.

Never used caramel topping or similar in my beer so can't help you there.


----------

